# An Officer Hates Nickelback So Much He Banned It From His Command Post



## RackMaster (Feb 17, 2017)

Hahaha if only @AWP was still in uniform, I'd swear it was him.

An Officer Hates Nickelback So Much He Banned It From His Command Post


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 17, 2017)

Meh.

Nickleback is going to come full circle for me.  It seems hating them is the 'in' thing, but truth be told, their music is pretty catchy and their lyrics make me laugh.  In fact I'm going to see them in concert this August at the MN State Fair. 

If Metallica keeps fucking around and doing shitty groupings with Bob Dylan, and Lady Gaga, they are going to be my Nickleback.  I about lost my dinner when I saw on Twitter that following the band for the Grammy's was under Metaliga.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Feb 17, 2017)

How dare they ban Slipknot....


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 17, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Nickleback is going to come full circle for me.  It seems hating them is the 'in' thing, but truth be told, their music is pretty catchy and their lyrics make me laugh.  In fact I'm going to see them in concert this August at the MN State Fair.



I think we may need to start planning Ooh-rah's intervention...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 17, 2017)

I'


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 17, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I'd let it go for a while then I would write an edict regarding the effects of music on patients awake and "sleeping" in the operating rooms. There are enough studies out there to support my take, and I just shut everyone down.



Just out of curiosity, what were the findings of these studies?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 17, 2017)

[Q


----------



## AWP (Feb 17, 2017)

Totentanz said:


> I think we may need to start planning Ooh-rah's intervention...



I think you meant to type "banning" instead of "intervention."

Korn and Slipknot? Someone put those groups in with Nickelshit and Creed? The dude's infantry and banned Slipknot?  Banning music is now officer business?

So much fail, so little time.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 17, 2017)

STOP HATING ME AND THE GREATNESS THAT NICKLEBACK IS!!!!

Now sing bitches, sing the song of Rock stars!!!






I'm through with standing in line 
To clubs we'll never get in 
It's like the bottom of the ninth 
And I'm never gonna win 
This life hasn't turned out 
Quite the way I want it to be 

I want a brand new house 
On an episode of Cribs 
And a bathroom I can play baseball in 
And a king size tub big enough 
For ten plus me 

I'll need a credit card that's got no limit 
And a big black jet with a bedroom in it 
Gonna join the mile high club 
At thirty-seven thousand feet 

I want a new tour bus full of old guitars 
My own star on Hollywood Boulevard 
Somewhere between Cher and 
James Dean is fine for me 

I'm gonna trade this life for fortune and fame 
I'd even cut my hair and change my name 

'Cause we all just wanna be big rock stars 
And live in hilltop houses driving fifteen cars 
The girls come easy and the drugs come cheap 
We'll all stay skinny 'cause we just won't eat 
And we'll hang out in the coolest bars 
In the VIP with the movie stars 
Every good gold digger's 
Gonna wind up there 
Every Playboy bunny 
With her bleach blond hair 

Hey hey I wanna be a rock star 
Hey hey I wanna be a rock star 

I wanna be great like Elvis without the tassels 
Hire eight body guards that love to beat up assholes 
Sign a couple autographs 
So I can eat my meals for free 

I think I'm gonna dress my ass 
With the latest fashion 
Get a front door key to the Playboy mansion 
Gonna date a centerfold that loves to 
Blow my money for me 

I'm gonna trade this life 
For fortune and fame 
I'd even cut my hair 
And change my name 

'Cause we all just wanna be big rock stars 
And live in hilltop houses driving fifteen cars 
The girls come easy and the drugs come cheap 
We'll all stay skinny 'cause we just won't eat 
And we'll hang out in the coolest bars 
In the VIP with the movie stars 
Every good gold digger's 
Gonna wind up there 
Every Playboy bunny 
With her bleach blond hair 
And we'll hide out in the private rooms 
With the latest dictionary and 
Today's who's who 
They'll get you anything 
With that evil smile 
Everybody's got a 
Drug dealer on speed dial 
Hey hey I wanna be a rock star 
Hey hey I wanna be a rock star 

I'm gonna sing those songs 
That offend the censors 
Gonna pop my pills 
From a pez dispenser 
When they ask why I drink all day 
I'll say because I can 

I'll get washed-up singers writing all my songs 
Lip sync em every night so I don't get 'em wrong 
Then listen to the fans tell me how damn good I am 

I'm gonna trade this life for fortune and fame 
I'd even cut my hair and change my name


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 17, 2017)

AWP said:


> I think you meant to type "banning" instead of "intervention."
> 
> Korn and Slipknot? Someone put those groups in with Nickelshit and Creed? The dude's infantry and banned Slipknot?  Banning music is now officer business?
> 
> So much fail, so little time.



Agree with the rest, but I think there's still hope for a wayward Marine.  Just because he's curious and experimenting doesn't mean he'll be like this forever.  

Edit:  Just saw his last post.  Drop the hammer.


----------



## AWP (Feb 17, 2017)

A vote for Nickelback is a vote for burned popcorn, pedophilia, the Dallas Cowboys, voting Democrat, the 18th Amendment, Pakistan, Pokemon, Jane Fonda, the Clintons, cancer, killing a pot of coffee and not making another....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 17, 2017)

Join me!  Join me!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 17, 2017)

AWP said:


> A vote for Nickelback is a vote for <snip>  *killing a pot of coffee and not making another....*



Hey now!  I'm just having fun, there is no reason to take this thread to that level!!!


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 17, 2017)

Infantry officer banning Korn and Slipknot. I'm at a loss for words. :wall:


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 17, 2017)

"you kill the joe, you gotta make som'ore"


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 17, 2017)

Start at 00:15


----------



## Gunz (Feb 17, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> STOP HATING ME AND THE GREATNESS THAT NICKLEBACK IS!!!!
> 
> Now sing bitches, sing the song of Rock stars!!!
> 
> ...




Who are you and what have you done to Ooh Rah?


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 17, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Meh.
> 
> Nickleback is going to come full circle for me.  It seems hating them is the 'in' thing, but truth be told, their music is pretty catchy and their lyrics make me laugh.  In fact I'm going to see them in concert this August at the MN State Fair.
> 
> If Metallica keeps fucking around and doing shitty groupings with Bob Dylan, and Lady Gaga, they are going to be my Nickleback.  I about lost my dinner when I saw on Twitter that following the band for the Grammy's was under Metaliga.


The Metallica train left the station a long time ago for me.  They're a shell of their former selves and it started with Burton's death.  The last album worth listening to was the Black album.  With Lars being the douche that he is, they now have the same effect on me as Nickelback has to others in this thread.  I haven't seen their show in 10 years and don't foresee myself going to one again.  However, their old stuff is epic.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 18, 2017)

@Ooh-Rah 


You need some Stevie Ray Vaughn FAST-1 'd into the back of your skull.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 18, 2017)

Why I Like Nickelback (and Why You Should Too)


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 18, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Why I Like Nickelback (and Why You Should Too)
> 
> View attachment 18102


Ok, it's one thing to commit aural seppuku.  It's something else entirely to ask the rest of us to join you in your own painful demise.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 19, 2017)

All you fuckers need a Frank Sinatra infusion.


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2017)

This is pure gold for the Airpeople out there:

Commander Embraces Basic Decency, Bans Nickelback in Workplace - John Q. Public



> The only thing wrong with this masterpiece is that it doesn’t go far enough. Inflicting Nickelback on co-workers should be considered workplace terrorism. It should be logged as an “active shooter” incident. It should give rise to civil actions for Negligent Infliction of Emotional Distress … with automatic triple damages to mirror the number of chord structures employed by the group in the course of their many abusive and unnecessary quasi-musical releases.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 24, 2017)

here's one for @CQB ...  he'll remember this one, since it's an Aussie band that got very little traction in the States....


----------



## x SF med (Feb 24, 2017)

and proof there is still new wave on the net...


----------



## x SF med (Feb 24, 2017)

something more mind stealing than all of the above, or nickelback...






Yup...  Belgian early new wave....   too much time in Europe during the not-so-cold-war..... 

I could make it worse.....  really... I could...  there is some German stuff out there that's worse...

Bauhaus, sisters of mercy, X, yeah it could be much worse.... bwahahahahaha....

maybe I'll search some awful new stuff, like iggy azalea.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 24, 2017)

and for how i'm doing right now....    I'm not sick but i'm not well....


----------



## Gunz (Feb 24, 2017)

Speaking of @CQB , I used to like these guys. The music, that is...the video is of a dude jumping around kicking sand.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 24, 2017)

@Il Duce (pretty sure it was you?) and I got invited to do a radio show when we were stationed in Korea.  The station asked what song we wanted played as the lead up to our segment.  I wanted "This Is How You Remind Me" and I'm pretty sure Il Duce shot it down.  We may have compromised on Sweet Home Alabama.  #ConfessionsOfACompanyGrade


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> I wanted "This Is How You Remind Me"




[IMG]https://cdn.meme.am/cache/instances/folder751/500x/37840751.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Il Duce (Feb 25, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> @Il Duce (pretty sure it was you?) and I got invited to do a radio show when we were stationed in Korea.  The station asked what song we wanted played as the lead up to our segment.  I wanted "This Is How You Remind Me" and I'm pretty sure Il Duce shot it down.  We may have compromised on Sweet Home Alabama.  #ConfessionsOfACompanyGrade



I had forgotten all about that.  I remember whatever was being promoted had nothing to do with me and my company commander said 'you're funny, you can be on the show - say funny stuff.'  I believe that's when I learned I was totally unable to be funny on command.  Notional comedy career ended...

Still not as bad as when you had me take lead in our liaison with that local school.  I'm thinking I'm about to meet some hot teachers and you've got me walking trying to talk to a retired ROK COL.  The ROK COL keeps walking into my personal space and trying to hold my hand.  I remember wondering WTF was happening as my company commander laughed his ass off telling and re-telling the story of my homophobia at company function after company function.

That did not make the list of things I'm passing on to the next generation of company commanders...


----------



## CQB (Feb 25, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Speaking of @CQB , I used to like these guys. The music, that is...the video is of a dude jumping around kicking sand.



THE TIME HAS COME...I'VE CUT MY HAIR...

As Peter Garrett tried to close our rifle range but lost I'm no longer a fan. I tweeted that maybe they'd like to do a free concert on the range as they're now back on the road with the "We're Still Awesome" Tour.


----------



## AWP (Feb 25, 2017)

This Nickelcrap won't stand.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 25, 2017)

@AWP ...  I see your Cash and raise you Coe...


----------



## AWP (Feb 25, 2017)

x SF med said:


> @AWP ...  I see your Cash and raise you Coe...



You don't "raise" Johnny Cash. He is the Alpha and Omega. Smoke yourself until I'm tired.


----------

